# Powder Paint Q



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

How hot do you have to get the bead or jig head to powder paint?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

drawin a blank here. duhhhhhhhhhh 350 i think. i actually use a beeswax candle to do my jigheads.. get near 400 and soft lead will melt


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Lots of info here:http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=188060


When I first started using powder paint, I heated them with a model airplane heat gun that is sold for shrinking Monokote, then dipped them into the paint.

Then I found out that they could be cured in an oven. I just lined the bottom of the oven with tin foil to catch any drips. Heat them for 30 minutes at 275 degrees Fahrenheit.

I just used one oven rack set in the middle of the oven. I hung the jigs using their own hook from the rack.

I found out that if you brush the powder paint on instead of dipping them, you get a light coat that does not run as the jig cures. If you get a rounded semi pointed lump from hanging the jigs, there is too much paint on them.

You do not have this problem with the heat gun because you keep rotating the jig as the paint cures.

BELOW ARE THE INSTRUCTIONS FROM Jan's Netcraft.

Fluorescent powder paint is a tough chip resistant finish that makes it easy to paint jig heads, spoons and spinner blades. Simply heat fishing lures to 325° in toaster oven and dip them into the powder paint. Great one coat coverage. For maximum paint durability, place the coated lure back in the oven for another 15 minutes. No drying time, non-flammable, unlimited shelf life, no fumes, instructions included.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I will be using it on hematite beads (form of iron oxide yet not rust). I will do some testing first to make sure they can handle the temps. I like the vinyl paint but want something I can use a little bit quicker.

Thanks for the replies, guys!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Powder can be done on hematite beads. 










I ended up threading a bead on a section of wire leader material to heat, paint and then cure them. I use a paint brush dipped in the powder and then TAP the paint on, not brush it on. Not sure on actual temp they need to be, just warm enough to get the paint to stick and then once it is stuck, put it back over the heat till it smoothes over. Once a bunch are painted, then cure to the specs the manufacture has listed. I do mine at 350* for 15 minutes.

Post how they turn out!!!


----------

